# Victoria State Nomination Application for 190 Visa Timeline 2018



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, I am starting this thread to obtain information on timeline of Victoria State Nomination Application for 190. 
Guys, Once you receive pre-invite to apply state nomination for Victoria (190) or if applied direct nomination due to job offer letter from Victorian Employer. Please Post your timeline such as Nomiantion Application Date, Acknowledgement Email received on which date, if case officer contacted employer due to job offer letter or if any case officer contact to you.
Although it says on Website it may take 10-12 weeks for application to be finalized. I am creating this thread to get information on real time taken, because it helps lot to estimate our own case to plan further. 

There are some threads on updates about pre-invites, but I couldn't find any thread on updates about Nomination Application Timeline. So guys please put your input. This is the community where we can expect help from. Thanks.

In my case, I applied Vic State Nomination 190 directly due to job offer letter from Victorian Employer on 6th July 2018. Received Acknowledgement email on 18th July. Since then no update.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi

I have no job offer and applied for Vic state through EOI only on 5th July. Waiting for the nomination invitation email.

Could you please explain what is applying for Vic State Nomination directly and getting Pre-invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ricco.marino said:


> Hi Guys, I am starting this thread to obtain information on timeline of Victoria State Nomination Application for 190.
> Guys, Once you receive pre-invite to apply state nomination for Victoria (190) or if applied direct nomination due to job offer letter from Victorian Employer. Please Post your timeline such as Nomiantion Application Date, Acknowledgement Email received on which date, if case officer contacted employer due to job offer letter or if any case officer contact to you.
> Although it says on Website it may take 10-12 weeks for application to be finalized. I am creating this thread to get information on real time taken, because it helps lot to estimate our own case to plan further.
> 
> ...


analyze the tracker.. it has all the info. 

and i guess no need to duplicate the threads, there are at least for vic threads.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have no job offer and applied for Vic state through EOI only on 5th July. Waiting for the nomination invitation email.
> 
> Could you please explain what is applying for Vic State Nomination directly and getting Pre-invite?


I am presuming you are an ICT applicant 

If you do not have a job offer and have not studied in VIC, then you are not eligible for direct application 
Don’t break your head over it
You have done what you could and now wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have no job offer and applied for Vic state through EOI only on 5th July. Waiting for the nomination invitation email.
> 
> Could you please explain what is applying for Vic State Nomination directly and getting Pre-invite?


there is no such thing as pre-invite, don't follow misleading wording, as it confused you all the way forward. 

Whats your anzsco and points?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Hi Guys, I am starting this thread to obtain information on timeline of Victoria State Nomination Application for 190.
> Guys, Once you receive pre-invite to apply state nomination for Victoria (190) or if applied direct nomination due to job offer letter from Victorian Employer. Please Post your timeline such as Nomiantion Application Date, Acknowledgement Email received on which date, if case officer contacted employer due to job offer letter or if any case officer contact to you.
> Although it says on Website it may take 10-12 weeks for application to be finalized. I am creating this thread to get information on real time taken, because it helps lot to estimate our own case to plan further.
> 
> ...


Hi, what do you mean by 'Acknowledgement'? Is it a general e-mail which sends to every applicant? 
has your employer already been contacted by VIC? 
Are you currently working there onshore? 

Thanks


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> there is no such thing as pre-invite, don't follow misleading wording, as it confused you all the way forward.
> 
> Whats your anzsco and points?



2613131 and 70 points for 189


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am presuming you are an ICT applicant
> 
> If you do not have a job offer and have not studied in VIC, then you are not eligible for direct application
> Don’t break your head over it
> ...


Ok. Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LuckyRavi said:


> 2613131 and 70 points for 189


I think you would have better chance with NSW.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I am starting this thread to obtain information on timeline of Victoria State Nomination Application for 190.
> ...


Can you please send link for tracker if possible, or guide me search words to google it Please
Thanks


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I am starting this thread to obtain information on timeline of Victoria State Nomination Application for 190.
> ...


Yes , thats the general email with application reference number.

Generally employer get contacted within 2 weeks , but mine's hasn't been yet.

No i am in overseas and not working in Victoria. But i had my education from Victoria in 2009.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I applied on 8th july, today my employer who gave me job offer letter received verification call. Lets see how much time it takes from here.


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you would have better chance with NSW.


Hello Andrey,
I have 70pts for 189 (English 20, PhD, age 30, no work exp, 233512). I am thinking to apply for 190. Which one is better for me, NSW or VIC? Btw, is there any promising state? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

rdv said:


> Hello Andrey,
> I have 70pts for 189 (English 20, PhD, age 30, no work exp, 233512). I am thinking to apply for 190. Which one is better for me, NSW or VIC? Btw, is there any promising state?
> Thank you in advance.


Which state you got the PHD from? If it's VIC you are eligible for PHD streamlined pathway and can get a nomination within 2 weeks 
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...reamlined-pathway-for-international-graduates


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Applied for Nomination on 6th July 2018.
Directly with Job Offer Letter in 261313. 
Received inquiry call to employer who provided me offer letter on 24th Aug 2018.
Application approved and received invitation to apply Visa today on 19th Sept 2018


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*190 for VIC*

I had similar question.
I have got a job offer from IT Company and my work location will be in VIC.

The employer has already filed my TSS - Medium Term Visa.

I have collected all my documents for ACS Skill Verification and preparing for PTE. 

I wanted to know that once I get my TSS and I travel to Australia; can I file for PR 190 with the same offer letter on which my TSS was processed?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> I had similar question.
> I have got a job offer from IT Company and my work location will be in VIC.
> 
> The employer has already filed my TSS - Medium Term Visa.
> ...


Rules have changed from 10th sep check on their website. Yes you can use same work commitment as offer letter once inshore.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Rules have changed from 10th sep check on their website. Yes you can use same work commitment as offer letter once inshore.


How new rules are going to impact?
I will be eligible in March next year with 60+5 points. Will VIC will pickup applicants with 60 points and give 5 ? or its going to be long long wait for applicants with 60 points and hoping to cross line with state points ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnupNepal (Dec 4, 2016)

*Search Sponsor*



nikhileshp said:


> I had similar question.
> I have got a job offer from IT Company and my work location will be in VIC.
> 
> The employer has already filed my TSS - Medium Term Visa.
> ...


Dear nikhileshp,

Please share your experienece on how your found employer to sponsor, did you find them on seek/indeed or maybe through recruitment agency.

Best Regards
Anup


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi ,

Wants to know, how long will it take to get the nomination from Victoria.
My deatils below

ANZSCO Code:262111: Database Administrator 
EOI Lodged with 70 points(under 190 category including state nomination points) in sept 2018


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Wants to know, how long will it take to get the nomination from Victoria.
> My deatils below
> ...


Date ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

18th sepetember @Maggo1234


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi himansh

I am same occupation however 75 points with SS. I have lodged EOI on 14th July. And no reply till yet. Am still waiting. Hope it helps 


Himanshv said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Wants to know, how long will it take to get the nomination from Victoria.
> My deatils below
> ...


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any update guys?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi himansh
> 
> I am same occupation however 75 points with SS. I have lodged EOI on 14th July. And no reply till yet. Am still waiting. Hope it helps


I have filed EOI for VIC on the 11th of Aug 2018 and received the pre-invite on the 5th of Nov 2018.

Points are 75 w/o SS.

Approximately 3 months is the wait I guess...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I have filed EOI for VIC on the 11th of Aug 2018 and received the pre-invite on the 5th of Nov 2018.
> 
> Points are 75 w/o SS.
> 
> ...


I got my ITA for Visa on the 14th of Jan.

Thanks for the support you guys gave me.

Will be applying for Visa by the end of this month..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> I got my ITA for Visa on the 14th of Jan.
> 
> Thanks for the support you guys gave me.
> 
> ...


Congrats dear.


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

What are my chances to get an invitation from Vic.
ANZCO: 233512
age 31
Points without nomination : 70
PTE Score: 79, L70 R79 S73 W76


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

JG said:


> Congrats dear.


Thank you JG..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

se7sssz said:


> What are my chances to get an invitation from Vic.
> 
> ANZCO: 233512
> 
> ...


From myimmitracker, I see that there are a lot of applications for your job code.

The latest invite was for someone who applied on the 18th of Aug and he has 70 points without SS.

So your chances should be good.

You will get an estimate by observing others' entries on myimmitracker.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I have filed EOI for VIC on the 11th of Aug 2018 and received the pre-invite on the 5th of Nov 2018.
> 
> Points are 75 w/o SS.
> 
> ...


Hay Manu4143,

Congrats!! what was your job code bro. also i am still awaited, since sep18.

Any of your prediction?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> Hay Manu4143,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Himanshv,

Mine is 262111 Database Administration.

Awaiting EOI result or State Nomination result..?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Himanshv,
> 
> Mine is 262111 Database Administration.
> 
> ...


Sorry......, Thanks for the congrats..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> From myimmitracker, I see that there are a lot of applications for your job code.
> 
> The latest invite was for someone who applied on the 18th of Aug and he has 70 points without SS.
> 
> ...


Do they reply with a negative feedback or just let the application on hold?
by other means shall i wait for any reply in the following two weeks


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

se7sssz said:


> Do they reply with a negative feedback or just let the application on hold?
> 
> by other means shall i wait for any reply in the following two weeks


You will receive an email stating that your nomination has been rejected with a list of standard possible reasons.

You will not get any reason or explanation for the rejection.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Himanshv,
> 
> Mine is 262111 Database Administration.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu14143,

Awaiting EOI result or State Nomination result..?

i filed EOI in sep18, my consultant says they are still awaited for the state nomination.

Is there anything which u fell i can do or check to help in processing my EOI faster??
Thnx


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> Hi Manu14143,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Himanshv,

When you submit your EOI, you will receive an Invitation To Apply for State Nomination.
After receiving it, you will apply for State Nomination and will receive an Invitation To Apply for VISA.

So I wanted to know if you are awaiting ITA for State Nomination or ITA for VISA.

If it is for ITA for SN, then there is nothing that you can do, except for waiting indefinitely.

If it is the ITA for VISA, the you will have to wait for 12 weeks, within which you will receive it. If not, you can then contact the state for which you applied for.

Other that the above points, there is nothing much we can do regarding it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Himanshv,
> 
> When you submit your EOI, you will receive an Invitation To Apply for State Nomination.
> After receiving it, you will apply for State Nomination and will receive an Invitation To Apply for VISA.
> ...


Hi manu14143,

Thanks for clearing doubt. I am awaited for ITA for State Nomination.


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> Hi manu14143,
> 
> Thanks for clearing doubt. I am awaited for ITA for State Nomination.


So manu14143, i have total 70 score (including State nomination point)

same Database Administrator, Any idea how long approx it ill take?

thnx


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> So manu14143, i have total 70 score (including State nomination point)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this stage, we can't expect as the transparency of the process is 0.

We can't have an estimation as every case is considered individually.

I received it in 3 Months.
I have 75 points w/o SS and 20 pts for PTE.

Some one with the same overall and PTE points has received in less than a month and a few others are still waiting for over 6 months.

So can't say.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> At this stage, we can't expect as the transparency of the process is 0.
> 
> We can't have an estimation as every case is considered individually.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info manu14143,

So what was your strategy to score and for how long did u prepare for PTE . i have 75 score as of now so gain 20 pnts i need 79+. so is there any suggestions tricks and strategy u follwed which could help ?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> Thanks for info manu14143,
> 
> 
> 
> So what was your strategy to score and for how long did u prepare for PTE . i have 75 score as of now so gain 20 pnts i need 79+. so is there any suggestions tricks and strategy u follwed which could help ?


I have prepared for a week. I took suggestions from friends and Thier friends who took PTE.

There is a YouTube channel e2l which helped me most. 

Bought 2 mock tests from PTE and took them, scoring 61 and 65. But also realized that the low score is due to noise of my head phone.

Also took the sample tests from a lot of third party sites.

Practiced articulation, being fluent, without stutter and fillers.

It was hard and was sure that I had to give another attempt for the 20 pts, but got 90 right first time.

Mostly looked on ways on how to get around my short comings..as I was told that we can get away with a few mistakes.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> At this stage, we can't expect as the transparency of the process is 0.
> 
> We can't have an estimation as every case is considered individually.
> 
> ...



So Manu14143,

if i get score of 80 including state points what r my chances of getting it ASAP?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Himanshv said:


> So Manu14143,
> 
> 
> 
> if i get score of 80 including state points what r my chances of getting it ASAP?


ASAP as in around 2.5 months for each ITA,the chances are really good.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

*A chicken and egg situation*

Hello All,

My current point is 80 for VISA 190 and 70 for 189,

Here are my points breakdown,
*ANZSCO:* 261313
*Age:* 25
*Education:* 15
Work Experience: 10
Partner(262111): 5***
PTE: 20
_***Can't claim *5 points* for VISA 189 as my partner's code 262111 is in *STSOL *while mine is in *MLTSSL *._

Now, I am out of my depth with few queries,
1. What is the validity of IELTS score as my partner's Date of test is 8th July 2017 because somewhere I read that it is valid for 2 years, however, I noticed this statement '*Has the client's partner undertaken an English language test
within the last 36 months?*' while filling the EOI, so would like to verify with forum members?.

2. To my knowledge, for VISA 189, it will take a long time to get invited owing to my *less point(70)*. Hence, I believe this option will not work for me.

3. My first preference is Victoria followed by NSW, but with my current point(80) and code 261313, how much longer would it take roughly to get the invitation as I don't see any invitations for 261313 in recent days(besides rejections by Victoria). On account of this, I'm hesitant to update my EOI with my latest PTE score for NSW because I May get an invite sooner than Victoria as per recent trend.

4. But at the same time, I don't want to wait for a long time for Victoria's invitation or rejection as I'm worried about the change in the VISA policy by July 2019, *who knows anything may happen either positive or negative*.

5. I am now planning to try for Victoria's response either positive or negative for at least 2 or 3 months, and on the outcome of this, I will decide whether to go for NSW till then better let me not update my EOI for NSW. Am I making sense here?

Experts, please throw some light on my insight and actions and what can be the best to do at this time.

Thanks


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi and Good Day everyone
I have total of 60+5 (SS), satisfied my job requirements and got positive assessment from ACS
263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

I have two questions:
1) I have a full time job offer and working in a job relevant to my field since 6 months... should I apply to victoria nomination directly? Or I should lodge EOI and wait for victoria invitation?

2) What are the set of questions/verifications that the case officer ask the employer about? 

Wish your kind assistance in my quries and appreciate your useful experience 

Sincerely,


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Any idea on when can VIC issue new set of invites for 190?

I had lodged EOI for 190 with VIC on 09-Feb-2019 with below details:
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20
State Sponsorship: 5

Total - 80 points

ANZSCO: 261311 - Analyst Programmer

I am working with Australian company on full time position in Melbourne so really hope I get VIC nomination 190 soon.

(I have also lodged 189 with 75 points and keeping fingers crossed for March round).


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Any idea on when can VIC issue new set of invites for 190?
> 
> I had lodged EOI for 190 with VIC on 09-Feb-2019 with below details:
> Age: 25
> ...


VIC is not inviting anyone in ICT for a couple of months now. You may as well remove that EOI. 

In 2613xx stream with 75 points for 189 you will definitely get invite in March round.


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi and Good Day everyone
I have total of 60+5 (SS), satisfied my job requirements and got positive assessment from ACSÂ*263111: Computer Network and Systems EngineerÂ*I have two questions:Â*1) I have a full time job offer and working in a job relevant to my field since 6 months... should I apply to victoria nomination directly? Or I should lodge EOI and wait for victoria invitation?Â*2) What are the set of questions/verifications that the case officer ask the employer about?Â*
Thank You


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Any idea on when can VIC issue new set of invites for 190?
> 
> I had lodged EOI for 190 with VIC on 09-Feb-2019 with below details:
> Age: 25
> ...



Most probably 189 in March or maximum by April.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> VIC is not inviting anyone in ICT for a couple of months now. You may as well remove that EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2613xx stream with 75 points for 189 you will definitely get invite in March round.


I am not sure that it is entirely true.

I received mine on the 14th of Jan.

My friends received 2 invites after mine.

So don't take down the EOI as that would not benefit anyone except the competition.

You can have multiple EOIs submitted at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I am not sure that it is entirely true.
> 
> I received mine on the 14th of Jan.
> 
> ...


This applies to ICT only

From your signature, it is evident you applied before 10th Sept changes. Right now only those are being considered. Post 10th Sept VIC disallowed applying via liveinmelbourne site and now only accepts EOI via SkillSelect. It is an indefinite wait and I haven't heard of even one case invited - for those who applied after 10th Sept.

Please post if you know of anyone who applied after 10th Sept and received invite.

Yeah, and I didn't literally mean taking down EOI - just that it might not help. He is free to file and keep multiple EOIs 

75 pointers are cleared until 26th Jan 2019, so he will mostly get in March round.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> This applies to ICT only
> 
> From your signature, it is evident you applied before 10th Sept changes. Right now only those are being considered. Post 10th Sept VIC disallowed applying via liveinmelbourne site and now only accepts EOI via SkillSelect. It is an indefinite wait and I haven't heard of even one case invited - for those who applied after 10th Sept.
> 
> ...


The changes from 10th September are not related to the process you mentioned.

I am from ICT and I have applied before that date and still had to apply for EOI and wait indefinitely.

I have applied on liveinvic only after receiving my ITA for SS for the EOI.

Though VIC is not sending out any invites at this moment, an advice asking the person to take down their EOI is not a good one.

It has a validity of 2 years.

When VIC starts sending out the invites, it is better for him to have his DOE at the earliest and not a new one.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> The changes from 10th September are not related to the process you mentioned.
> 
> I am from ICT and I have applied before that date and still had to apply for EOI and wait indefinitely.
> 
> ...


Vic is starting invites from tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Investor and business visas were on hold, the message is for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Investor and business visas were on hold, the message is for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. My bad.. Was blinded by my excitement..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone can help pls?
With job offer from VIC company, can I apply directly using victoria nomination website or I have to go through EOI apply and wait for ITA from VIC?

Kindly advise
Thanks!


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

simogello said:


> Anyone can help pls?
> 
> With job offer from VIC company, can I apply directly using victoria nomination website or I have to go through EOI apply and wait for ITA from VIC?
> 
> ...



In ICT, having job offer no longer helps. You have to apply through EOI and wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

*EOI detail 263111*

I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on March-2019, points 70 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. 
Code- 263111 

What are the chances of the invite with 70 points and any expected time periods/months?

Any and all information would much appreciate all.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

simogello said:


> Anyone can help pls?
> With job offer from VIC company, can I apply directly using victoria nomination website or I have to go through EOI apply and wait for ITA from VIC?
> 
> Kindly advise
> Thanks!


Hi simogello,

You will have to go through the same process as others - filing EOI, wait to receive 190 VIC pre-invite and then ITA. 
Atleast what you can do from your side is - When you get the 190 VIC pre-invite, send them the VIC job offer documentation. If that works in your favor, then you might receive the 190 VIC ITA faster. Thereafter, you can also include the same VIC job offer documentation when you're filing visa (that is in ImmiAccount).

Good Luck !!


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

*EOI detail 263111*

Hi 

I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on March-2019, points 70 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. 
Code- 263111 

What are the chances of the invite with 70 points and any expected time periods/months?

Any and all information would much appreciate all.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Expats! I looked at the Immitracker for Vic Nomination after pre-invite but the timeline seems to be inaccurate. For some, it took more than 3,4 months to get an approval and some got it in 30 days. Does anyone have a clue how the nomination from Victoria works and how long do they usually take for an application approval?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Expats! I looked at the Immitracker for Vic Nomination after pre-invite but the timeline seems to be inaccurate. For some, it took more than 3,4 months to get an approval and some got it in 30 days. Does anyone have a clue how the nomination from Victoria works and how long do they usually take for an application approval?


Mostly we have heard cases where the approval results come in 8 weeks. Victoria takes time to give ITA. It's not like NSW, if you compare is faster compared to Victoria.


----------

